# New annoying tactic when checking in to get you to do "updates"



## troy12n (Nov 20, 2022)

Anyone notice a new tactic they are doing at the resorts regarding "updates"?

The "wristband/parking pass people" no longer offer gifts, but push *REAL* hard to get you to do the update. After you tell them no, and no, and no again after all that it takes, you get calls in your unit the next day and usually the following days trying to get you to do the update? This time they offer gifts.

This happened the last 3 stays. Exact same procedure, exact same opening line on the phone calls. "Just calling to see how your stay is going and if you need any supplies for your suite", then the hard push to get you to update.

The wristband mafia at Williamsburg (GG) tried to tell me I would lose my VIP benefits if I didn't do an update. That was the end of that. I have never been so mad at one of them before.

I had this exact same thing happen to me within the last 60 days at SeaWatch, Governors Green, and Ocean Ridge (Edisto). 

The one which was the worst was Governors Green, I usually bring wristbands with me and ask the check-in people to program them for me, which they did. As soon as I was done with them, one of the "wristband" vultures who were circling in the lobby literally grabbed me, and asked me to come into a side room to chat. I was not in the mood, but straight away, she led in with a "as of October 1, all VIP owners have to meet with us to restore their legacy VIP to their account". I told her straight away, no I don't, I don't lose VIP privilege's, that this was a lie. She said "when your new use year starts January 1, you will lose all your VIP privilages due to a new policy which went into effect October 1". This was middle of October, and I am a October 1 Use Year. I logged into my Wyndham account on my phone, and showed her my use year had already started and I still had all my VIP rights, and that I actually just used it to do an instant upgrade. She didn't really know what to say but wouldn't take no for an answer until I told her straight up to give me my stuff and let me go to my suite. I've never been this mad at someone trying to get me to do an update, but the outright lies were staggering.

Had a similar thing happen at Ocean Ridge, but the person didn't outright lie to me. After I was done with them at Edisto, someone who identified themselves as the "sales team manager" who was leaving for the day approached me, and we had a good conversation about "the process", and I was very frank about how much I liked the Wyndham product, but their sales practices really did the company a disservice. 

Has anyone else experienced this sort of nonsense recently? I posted this on a facebook group and got a bunch of responses, one person said that they were told if they didn't attend an update they would have to _*PAY*_ for their stay... lol


----------



## northovr (Nov 21, 2022)

They offered me gifts Friday at PP and I did the update was present this time got 30000 wyndham rewards points and learn something new pic plus and pic express don't really understand pic express but I didn't buy anything anyway so it was all good 

smooth
Daniel


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

Are Club Wyndham developers sales dropping especially in the Williamsburg, VA area?


----------



## alwysonvac (Nov 21, 2022)

This is so annoying… 
They know that most folks are just too polite . Don’t let the body snatchers pull you into a side room.

Phone calls are easy. Either unplug the phone or hang up.
Once the phone conversation leads into an update either

hang up or 
simply cut them off by saying “_Sorry I’m not interest, don’t call back”_ and hang up (don’t wait for a response).

If you’re in the lobby, start raising your voice with each “NO”. 
_“For the x times, NO! I’m not interesting in meeting the sales team for xyz, I would like….. ”_

Or just take out your phone and start recording. Lead off with something like 

_”Hold on one sec, let me get out my phone to record this conversation.”_
_”Wait, one sec, let me get out my phone to record this conversation for my peeps on the internet”_
Simply point the phone at them and _“Hi folks, I’m here today at xxx resort, to update my friends on the latest news. Mr or Ms please repeat what you said regarding the loss of VIP benefits…”_
Simply point the phone at them and _“Hi folks, I’m here today at xxx resort, I‘ve been sent to the wristband/parking pass people and documenting my experience today. Hi, I would like …”_
Simply point the phone at them and _“Hi folks, I’m here today at xxx resort, trying to get my …., this is the x time I’ve told them NO! I’m not interested in xyz, I was sent here to pick up abc. Let’s try this again…”_


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 21, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> This is so annoying…
> They know that most folks are just too polite . Don’t let the body snatchers pull you into a side room.
> 
> Phone calls are easy. Either unplug the phone or hang up.
> ...


I liked your responses. Can I suggest just one more, never give your cellphone number to these parking pass people.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 21, 2022)

Cannot say that I've observed not being offered any gifts at the concierge desk as yet.  The last resort we were at was Wyndham Shawnee the weekend before last and they only had a single person at the concierge and he was busy with another couple - so we just walked out - he said "hey I'll be with you in a few minutes!"  I said - nope we're good and kept on walking.  Never did receive any phone calls to the room which was surprising - but if they check our account, there's some kind of verbiage that indicates they aren't supposed to mess with me really - so perhaps he checked before attempting to call LOL.  

The last several updates we've attend over the past year - we are either immediately separated from the herd and treated with kid gloves and then let go quietly - or just plain let go right away (less than 30 minutes altogether including the group presentation).  Unfortunately I think I'm no longer treated as a normal target for updates, so anything I experience and report on needs to be taken with a grain of salt these days.  

Bigger picture - yes it seems as though existing owners are being targeted for upsell a bit more aggressively by the concierge desk - which makes sense when we consider the fact that Michael Brown has openly communicated that there's some $10-12bb in potential upsell revenues to the existing ownership base out there to be found.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 21, 2022)

We aren't asked anymore.  I am so grateful for that.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 21, 2022)

I don't remember where this was, I mean I know it was in Kissimmee but I don't know what resort, my husband scheduled a tour for us for the day after we were leaving.  We didn't stay the whole week so we were able to do this without raising suspicion.


----------



## kanerf (Nov 21, 2022)

I don't get asked any more either.


----------



## goaliedave (Nov 21, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Anyone notice a new tactic they are doing at the resorts regarding "updates"?
> 
> The "wristband/parking pass people" no longer offer gifts, but push *REAL* hard to get you to do the update. After you tell them no, and no, and no again after all that it takes, you get calls in your unit the next day and usually the following days trying to get you to do the update? This time they offer gifts.
> 
> ...


Nothing new, they've been room calling for decades.


----------



## troy12n (Nov 21, 2022)

> Nothing new, they've been room calling for decades.



I realize that, what's different now, and maybe that didn't come across in my initial post is. 

They aren't offering gifts at check in anymore. At least one of them told me they aren't allowed to. And are doing the VERY hard sell to sign up, including many, or worse lies than they would do in the actual "update"... 

Then when they call you the next day (and subsequent days...) they say "we can offer you _____ gift if you attend". And they not only call on the room phone, but also your cell phone, which was a new one for me anyway. 

That's what is different. The lady at GG who said some of the most blatant, outlandish lies i've ever heard really irked me.


----------



## troy12n (Nov 21, 2022)

Oh, and the intro line is "Wyndham is a new company, they are now Travel and Leisure"... and "you must attend an update to reinstate your benefits... yeah sure


----------



## northovr (Nov 21, 2022)

troy12n said:


> I realize that, what's different now, and maybe that didn't come across in my initial post is.
> 
> They aren't offering gifts at check in anymore. At least one of them told me they aren't allowed to. And are doing the VERY hard sell to sign up, including many, or worse lies than they would do in the actual "update"...
> 
> ...



I got a gift when I stayed at Patriot Place so they still give out  gifts.  Get the person name who tried to hoodwink  you in doing a tour with no gifts why would anyone go.  This happen to me long time ago in Smoky mountains I got so mad during the presentation I got and left midway thru it. 

Daniel


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 21, 2022)

troy12n said:


> That's what is different. The lady at GG who said some of the most blatant, outlandish lies i've ever heard really irked me.



What was the woman's name, do you recall?  There's one particularly aggressive woman at GG that has gained somewhat of a reputation at that resort - I've heard many stories about her over the past several years.  I don't recall her name though.  Stories like what happened to you at GG are not unusual with this woman from what I've seen in other posts on the FB groups at least.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 21, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Oh, and the intro line is "Wyndham is a new company, they are now Travel and Leisure"... and "you must attend an update to reinstate your benefits... yeah sure



I've heard that line many times when being pitched on attending updates ever since Wyndham bought T&L and swapped over their company name.  Daze and confuse...


----------



## northovr (Nov 22, 2022)

HitchHiker71 said:


> What was the woman's name, do you recall?  There's one particularly aggressive woman at GG that has gained somewhat of a reputation at that resort - I've heard many stories about her over the past several years.  I don't recall her name though.  Stories like what happened to you at GG are not unusual with this woman from what I've seen in other posts on the FB groups at least.


I bet her name is Kim

Daniel


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 22, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Oh, and the intro line is "Wyndham is a new company, they are now Travel and Leisure"... and "you must attend an update to reinstate your benefits... yeah sure



How many years / decades have Wyndham been around ? That is the first untrue.


----------



## troy12n (Nov 22, 2022)

I don't recall a name, but she was a kind of older middle aged lady... had to have been late 40's or 50's, short grey hair, looked kind of like Carol from the Walking Dead


----------



## mbger1 (Nov 22, 2022)

How did you get to not being asked?


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 22, 2022)

northovr said:


> I bet her name is Kim
> 
> Daniel



Thanks for the good memory - that's who I was thinking of originally - but not sure if it was Kim based upon the OP's description of short gray hair.  Kim is known for her "wild hair" in the comments I've seen about her.  She's also somewhat legendary for her pen markups when making the sales pitches.  Couple of screenshots from one of the FB groups about Kim below for reference:


----------



## northovr (Nov 22, 2022)

I saved a couple of her sheets
Danirl


----------



## twise625 (Nov 22, 2022)

We exchanged into Daytona Beach Ocean Walk through RCI a couple weeks ago.  1st week we went to the wristband area - guy tried to tell us that since Wyndham now owned RCI we needed to go to an update to find out our benefits as a "legacy" RCI owner and how we could get better room placement, better views, etc. through RCI exchanges into Wyndham - after several NOs, not interested, he handed over the wrist bands and let us go.  We had to evacuate due to hurricane Nicole, came back and they sent us BACK to the wristband people - this lady did not like my polite "not interested" and said she had to call a supervisor over to approve my decline to meet because they had to make sure I understood what I was declining -- I called bullshit on that one, since I had literally just gone through the check in process and declined one week prior without "supervisor approval."  It turned into a bit of a shouting match with her yelling for her supervisor and me repeating, "that's not true, and you're making stuff up now"

The supervisor - Lisa, comes over and says, relax this is an invite not a subpoena.  I had my wristbands in hand at that point so I just turned around and walked away.  I really dread the check in process with Wyndham.   Husband says I just need to toughen up and stop being polite from the get go - he's not wrong but he's also standing back letting me do all the heavy lifting...


----------



## troy12n (Nov 22, 2022)

After a couple of you posted pictures of your "sheets", I went back and found a copy of mine I posted on Facebook in October.

I'm not sure if this will show up here or not, but here goes... the handwriting looks almost identical, so maybe my memory of her appearance is just shaky


----------



## troy12n (Nov 22, 2022)

I just noticed if you zoom in you can see her name Kim written on the back side, yeah, it was her... awful, the worst, I guess i'm just misremembering her hair color


----------



## lotus921v (Nov 22, 2022)

twise625 said:


> We exchanged into Daytona Beach Ocean Walk through RCI a couple weeks ago.  1st week we went to the wristband area - guy tried to tell us that since Wyndham now owned RCI we needed to go to an update to find out our benefits as a "legacy" RCI owner and how we could get better room placement, better views, etc. through RCI exchanges into Wyndham - after several NOs, not interested, he handed over the wrist bands and let us go.  We had to evacuate due to hurricane Nicole, came back and they sent us BACK to the wristband people - this lady did not like my polite "not interested" and said she had to call a supervisor over to approve my decline to meet because they had to make sure I understood what I was declining -- I called bullshit on that one, since I had literally just gone through the check in process and declined one week prior without "supervisor approval."  It turned into a bit of a shouting match with her yelling for her supervisor and me repeating, "that's not true, and you're making stuff up now"
> 
> The supervisor - Lisa, comes over and says, relax this is an invite not a subpoena.  I had my wristbands in hand at that point so I just turned around and walked away.  I really dread the check in process with Wyndham.   Husband says I just need to toughen up and stop being polite from the get go - he's not wrong but he's also standing back letting me do all the heavy lifting...


I’d let him handle it next time lol


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2022)

northovr said:


> View attachment 68949
> I saved a couple of her sheets
> Danirl


This is not a good impression of these resort or its employees. Their first impression IMHO, is not to go to their update or to write a positive review.


----------



## philemer (Nov 23, 2022)

Do these liars ever get fired?


----------



## northovr (Nov 23, 2022)

philemer said:


> Do these liars ever get fired?


The alleged person is supposedly the top tour getter  with minimal gifts 

Daniel


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 23, 2022)

northovr said:


> The alleged person is supposedly the top tour getter  with minimal gifts
> 
> Daniel


Sounds liked the sales manager or the resort manager are in this person corner.
Customer complaints are probably stopped at these two (2) position levels.


----------



## Kozman (Nov 25, 2022)

We have somehow been able to attain the do not tour level of our ownership. Many have tried, many have failed.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 25, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Sounds liked the sales manager or the resort manager are in this person corner.
> Customer complaints are probably stopped at these two (2) position levels.


First impressions are the impression that last forever.  IMHO.


----------



## comicbookman (Nov 25, 2022)

Here at national Harbour for Thanksgiving.  Typically its not hard sell here so we took the $125 Amex and went to the presentation.  Guy doing the group remembered us from pre pandemic. Got nice greeting.   very shortened video presentation. Our sales person got the heads up that we know the system well and are not buying.  So one on one was pleasant chat, even when manager stopped by.  They never tried to go over our ownership and we left without hearing any lies.  A unique experience.


----------



## Lsfinn (Nov 26, 2022)

While in my experience the degree of aggressiveness varies from resort to resort, I have noticed that Club Wyndham-branded resorts are significantly more agressive than resorts that are part of the Wyndham family (e.g., Shell) but not Club Wyndham branded. 

I've also noticed the same broad variation in aggressiveness with the sales agents at the different resorts. 

Lastly, the last four times I've done the dance to get a $100 Amex gift card, two have been with Wyndham branded resorts and two with Shell branded resorts. The two gift cards from the Wyndham branded resorts were both rejected by restaurants, etc. I checked and they were activated; however, the cards themselves were faulty and would not read properly at restaurants. I was told that I needed to go back to the sales office to get new cards, which I was damned if I was going to do. Never had a problem with the cards I got from the Shell branded resorts. Likely a coincidence, but still . . .


----------



## halthesweep (Nov 26, 2022)

alwysonvac said:


> This is so annoying…
> They know that most folks are just too polite . Don’t let the body snatchers pull you into a side room.
> 
> Phone calls are easy. Either unplug the phone or hang up.
> ...


No...do not respond to anything they say. That will prolong the process. Say no and demand your key or parking pass. Repeat if necessary. Also, disconnect the room phone


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 26, 2022)

troy12n said:


> Has anyone else experienced this sort of nonsense recently?



Not I.  We haven't been on vacation in over 4 years.


----------



## btejada (Nov 27, 2022)

We recently checked in to Grand Desert in Vegas about midnight after a long drive, and got to skip the high pressure update push because the concierge desk was closed so we got the parking pass from the check-in desk. I've learned a new trick - arrive late to a 24-hr desk location! And just don't answer the phone!


----------



## geist1223 (Nov 27, 2022)

Just unplug the Unit Telephone.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 28, 2022)

I/We always decide whether or not to do the Owners' Update based on what else we have going on during our stay. (This is true whether or not we're at a Wyndham T/S resort.)  Earlier this month we (DH, my sister & me) were at Emerald Grande at HarborWalk Village in Destin.  We were told they weren't doing active sales at this resort, and that it would be ONLY an update on what's happening with Wyndham.  That turned out to not be true, but the sales rep who "got us" probably read our file and knew we weren't going to buy more to supplement our meager 77k points in Myrtle Beach.  For our willingness to schedule . . . we were offered an AmEx $100 g/c or $125 g/c to use in any of the HarborWalk Village shops or restaurants.  We took the AmEx card.

The hour presentation started with a boxed breakfast (breakfast sandwich and a packaged muffin) plus coffee, tea or juice . . . then the "group presentation" (a little talking plus their canned video). Then the individual sales reps (already at their small tables with their guests) went into the individualized presentation/discussion. Our guy was also the group presentation speaker, so we had the table to ourselves for that part. When he was done up front, he then moved us to a corner table away from everyone else. It was a coy ploy, but we all knew why . . . he/they couldn't afford to have us close to other potential buyers hearing us talk about resales, TUG and wheeling dealing. LOL

It was all good . . . and we were out in exactly 1 hour. No harm, no foul . . . nobody died.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 28, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> Just unplug the Unit Telephone.



And YES, when we don't want to do their updates this is exactly what we do too!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 28, 2022)

Kozman said:


> We have somehow been able to attain the do not tour level of our ownership. Many have tried, many have failed.



Several years ago I was at Wyndham Nashville for a conference across the street at Opryland (to save my association A LOT of money).  The sales presentation got out of hand pretty quickly because I wasn't with my husband (he's not on the contract either).  They told me to NEVER COME BACK for an owners' update at any Wyndham resort, as they had flagged my account.  Somehow, go figure, that too was a lie . . . because they continue to offer the updates and gifts.


----------



## jpsmit (Nov 28, 2022)

Just checked into Bonnet Creek. The sales part was super low key but man did we have to wait for the checkin. 

Got there at the end of a much longer drive than we had anticipated - torrential rain followed by I-95 southbound and much congestion and accidents. So,  5:50 arrival became 8:00 PM. They had a sign asking for patience as they were short staffed (though every computer at the sales desk was taken . The staff while polite to those ahead were moving in super slow motion. Finally got there - got the parking pass at the checkin but had to get the wrist bands at the sales desk. That said, pretty low key. They said they weren't doing sales anymore but we could have an owners update. We said we would let them know and that was it. So far so good.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 28, 2022)

philemer said:


> Do these liars ever get fired?


I think they get promoted (sorry I resisted saying that about 100 times, and today, I just can't help myself).


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 28, 2022)

Timeshare Von said:


> Several years ago I was at Wyndham Nashville for a conference across the street at Opryland (to save my association A LOT of money).  The sales presentation got out of hand pretty quickly because I wasn't with my husband (he's not on the contract either).  They told me to NEVER COME BACK for an owners' update at any Wyndham resort, as they had flagged my account.  Somehow, go figure, that too was a lie . . . because they continue to offer the updates and gifts.


My impression of this resort is already negative. I do not want to stay at this resort. No one needs to be treated this way.


----------



## lotus5 (Nov 28, 2022)

Kozman said:


> We have somehow been able to attain the do not tour level of our ownership. Many have tried, many have failed.


Stayed at 2 WMs that do "owner updates" last summer and there was NO offer or mention of an update at check-in!   We have recinded twice in the last 2 years.  (got sucked in with big gifts/bonuses/lies)   I think we are now on "THE LIST"....


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 28, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> I think they get promoted (sorry I resisted saying that about 100 times, and today, I just can't help myself).



You didn't need to resist even the first time. 

Salespeople don't make manager unless they're one of the top salespeople. Even if the salesperson didn't outright knowingly lie it would be pretty rare for a salesperson to make a sale without telling at least a half truth or two or in some way misleading the buyer.

People who work in pretty much any form of sales typically have a sales pitch. Usually new hires are coached in what to say or are given a basic script to use. Over time they tweak it as they learn more from their managers and more experienced co-workers. Sure there are times that the Wyndham salespeople don't know what they're saying isn't true or correct but mostly they don't care. What they care about is making the sale and keeping their job.

What the Wyndham salespeople do is condoned and encouraged by the powers that be in Wyndham.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 28, 2022)

Timeshare Von said:


> Several years ago I was at Wyndham Nashville for a conference across the street at Opryland (to save my association A LOT of money).  The sales presentation got out of hand pretty quickly because I wasn't with my husband (he's not on the contract either).  They told me to NEVER COME BACK for an owners' update at any Wyndham resort, as they had flagged my account.  Somehow, go figure, that too was a lie . . . because they continue to offer the updates and gifts.


Nashville is one update my father went to and they called me on speaker phone. We had an agreement he would call me before purchasing any more points (when somehow he went from 1M to 1.4M, after we had already agreed 1M was enough for an 80 something year old (who knew 1.4M would be worth something more in the future). The salesperson was so disappointed when I firmly said NO. More than once I've said to them 'you know he doesn't need any more points'.  Yup with a shame on you tone. You see, they could still convince my father he needed more points, some twist or turn or program that he really needed to take advantage of.



> My impression of this resort is already negative. I do not want to stay at this resort. No one needs to be treated this way.


The resort itself is really nice. The staff is great. They have a 'free' variety show on Sunday's (correct me if I'm wrong on the day) which is really promotional material for activities available throughout the week. An Elvis impersonator. June Carter Cashes sister sang in a Sunday church service there. Anyone know if that's still the case, it's been a few years?

I am thankful that resort operations and sales and seems to be very separate at most resorts. They can't give you better rooms or even swing a late check out based on whether you attend or not. Once you get past the checkin BS and can get to your room to unplug your phone, you are able to enjoy your stay - free of any hassle or repercussions for not attending.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 28, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> The resort itself is really nice. The staff is great. They have a 'free' variety show on Sunday's (correct me if I'm wrong on the day) which is really promotional material for activities available throughout the week. An Elvis impersonator. June Carter Cashes sister sang in a Sunday church service there. Anyone know if that's still the case, it's been a few years?
> 
> I am thankful that resort operations and sales and seems to be very separate at most resorts. They can't give you better rooms or even swing a late check out based on whether you attend or not. Once you get past the checkin BS and can get to your room to unplug your phone, you are able to enjoy your stay - free of any hassle or repercussions for not attending.



I find this to be the case at almost all of the resorts - the operations side of the house is great.  Wyndham knows how to manage resorts - it's the sales and marketing team that blow chunks really.


----------



## keno999 (Nov 28, 2022)

We were at Reunion in Orlando last week and during checkin the parking pass guy asked 3 times to get me to just sign up for an appointment.  I just calmly told him no each time but if I changed my mind I'd let him know.  He got a little snippy after that and purposely misdirected us to our room.  He told us to go up to Rm 303 but someone was already occupying it.  It turned ou that our unit was about half mile away.  The bellhop at the hotel offered to take us over and went and got a cart (Reunion doesn't have luggage carts) and brought our belongings put to our unit.  So, the resorts are almost always very nice but the parking pass and sales people are ... not!  We went to Bonnet Creek after that for a couple of days and relayed the experience to the parking pass / wristband guy - he said ok have a nice day.


----------



## davidvel (Nov 28, 2022)

Every time I read these types of threads I'm shocked that people put up with these tactics. If you are checking in at the front desk, have a valid reservation, and provide your ID and credit card, I don't understand how you don't demand everything you need to utilize your reservation, including the keys, wrist bands, and parking pass. I would never leave the check-in without all items required by the resort to enjoy all the amenities that I paid for, especially if the Kims or whoever were going to harass and threaten me with loss of proliveges to get the things I am entitled to.

I feel very sad for those that own as such resorts, but everyone needs to take stand at check-in .


----------



## CO skier (Nov 29, 2022)

My check-in a couple weeks ago:

Arrived early and my room was not ready.  No problem, turned around to walk out; the marketing or sales manager chased me down, "Did you just check in?"  No, my room is not ready.

Half an hour later, my room is ready, and I renew my wristbands at the front desk.  "Please see the concierge for ideas on activities."  

After some introductory chit chat where I always explain what a poor sales prospect I am, the concierge asks when was my last update.  Last September in Scottsdale.  "What did they give you?"  A $125 AMEX card.  "I can do that," says the concierge.  The marketing/sales manager from earlier is right there hearing all this.  I sign-up for an 8:30 update.

I arrive the next morning 10 minutes early.  Short story, they must have checked my three pages of previous updates where I declined, because they gave me the $125 AMEX card and cheerfully sent me on my way.  I cheerfully left with a $125 AMEX card.

I wish I could find a full time job like this.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 29, 2022)

davidvel said:


> Every time I read these types of threads I'm shocked that people put up with these tactics. If you are checking in at the front desk, have a valid reservation, and provide your ID and credit card, I don't understand how you don't demand everything you need to utilize your reservation, including the keys, wrist bands, and parking pass. I would never leave the check-in without all items required by the resort to enjoy all the amenities that I paid for, especially if the Kims or whoever were going to harass and threaten me with loss of proliveges to get the things I am entitled to.
> 
> I feel very sad for those that own as such resorts, but everyone needs to take stand at check-in .



Agreed BUT . . . as a guest you can demand and fuss all you want . . . it won't do any good if they refuse.  END OF STORY.  It is so very frustrating for sure.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 29, 2022)

davidvel said:


> Every time I read these types of threads I'm shocked that people put up with these tactics. If you are checking in at the front desk, have a valid reservation, and provide your ID and credit card, I don't understand how you don't demand everything you need to utilize your reservation, including the keys, wrist bands, and parking pass. I would never leave the check-in without all items required by the resort to enjoy all the amenities that I paid for, especially if the Kims or whoever were going to harass and threaten me with loss of proliveges to get the things I am entitled to.
> 
> I feel very sad for those that own as such resorts, but everyone needs to take stand at check-in .


It's a frustrating game. They tell you at the front desk they do not have wrist bands. You have to go to the sales desk to get wrist bands. They typically activate them for you, if your room is ready. If not, the front desk activates them when the room is ready (but you still had to get them from the sales people versus the front desk). I guess if you were okay with a room key only, you could get by. But I really like having a wrist band for a room key.  Wyndham needs to stop, and they won't, if anything they have gotten worst. It used to be pretty simple if you were on the do not tour. But even on that, they now ask if any of the others in your room are not owners and would like to tour, etc. It feels like they are more desperate than ever for some marks.


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Nov 29, 2022)

Sandi Bo said:


> But I really like having a wrist band for a room key.



I've heard others here say they just bring a wristband or two from some
previous stay.  They're all the same RFID system, right @HitchHiker71?

I'm pretty sure most front desks would happily activate them when you
check in - probably even with a small smile of understanding why.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 29, 2022)

WyndhamBarter said:


> I've heard others here say they just bring a wristband or two from some
> previous stay.  They're all the same RFID system, right @HitchHiker71?
> 
> I'm pretty sure most front desks would happily activate them when you
> check in - probably even with a small smile of understanding why.


My experiences have been very inconsistent. I've had the front desk give me wrist bands and activate them and give me my silver founders sticker. I've had the front desk have me take my 'brought from home' wristbands and have sales activate them. All over the map, keep 'em (us) guessing. It's not a huge deal for me as I am do not tour, it's never a long conversation. But they do ask more questions about others in the room, IMO, than they used to. I've been offered rewards points if someone qualified and went (and they would receive that wonderful certificate for a free week).


----------



## CO skier (Nov 29, 2022)

WyndhamBarter said:


> I've heard others here say they just bring a wristband or two from some
> previous stay.  They're all the same RFID system, right @HitchHiker71?
> 
> I'm pretty sure most front desks would happily activate them when you
> check in - probably even with a small smile of understanding why.


That is exactly what occurred on my last visit.  I pulled a couple of wristbands out of my pocket (my two favorites -- a blue snowflake band from Steamboat Springs and an orange kite band from Gleneden) -- and the front desk coded them for my stay.

On my next to last visit to a different resort, I got the "here's your key card; see the concierge for wristbands."  There were two check-ins immediately before me, so I told the front desk person, "Looks like they are busy; I do not want to stand in line again, so I will catch them later."  The response was, "Let them know!"   "I'm sure they will catch up with me" and left the front desk agent with the most confused look on his face, like no one had ever done this before (maybe he was just new).

The phone rang a couple hours after check in (about 8 p.m.); I did not answer it.  It never rang again.  Someone the next morning/day must have checked my rap sheet of "declines" and crossed me off the "call room to schedule a tour" list.    "Later" never happened.


----------



## captcrly (Nov 30, 2022)

Just returned from Midtown 45 NYC and getting our wristbands was a very bad experience.  They followed us all around the lobby. Very bad experience, I started screaming at him and everybody in the lobby noticed. 
This is very bad publicity for Wyndham Resorts. Next time I'm calling 911.


----------



## lotus921v (Nov 30, 2022)

captcrly said:


> Just returned from Midtown 45 NYC and getting our wristbands was a very bad experience.  They followed us all around the lobby. Very bad experience, I started screaming at him and everybody in the lobby noticed.
> This is very bad publicity for Wyndham Resorts. Next time I'm calling 911.



If that ever happens to me, I may be forced to yell NO I DONT WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOU


----------



## Jan M. (Nov 30, 2022)

lotus921v said:


> If that ever happens to me, I may be forced to yell NO I DONT WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOU


How about NO I DON'T WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH YOU AND YOUR WIFE/GIRLFRIEND/HUSBAND/BOYFRIEND/DOG/MONKEY! Whichever one or more suits your mood at the time. Rotflmao

A time or two of using that tactic ought to get you on the list to not be asked.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Nov 30, 2022)

captcrly said:


> Just returned from Midtown 45 NYC and getting our wristbands was a very bad experience.  They followed us all around the lobby. Very bad experience, I started screaming at him and everybody in the lobby noticed.
> This is very bad publicity for Wyndham Resorts. Next time I'm calling 911.


My husband might have done something similar to that at Panama City Beach once or even twice. They will (or used to anyways) yell at you across the lobby, while you are just leaving the check-in desk. And so he yelled back. At that time, I think we had everything we needed. 

I'm not thrilled with the setup at Midtown, the way they lurk between the door and the elevators. Austin comes to mind as well (as unavoidable harassment at times).


----------



## kanerf (Nov 30, 2022)

Here is a very simple way to get out of these.  Just tell them you are there on business and cannot meet with the sales folks.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 30, 2022)

WyndhamBarter said:


> I've heard others here say they just bring a wristband or two from some
> previous stay.  They're all the same RFID system, right @HitchHiker71?
> 
> I'm pretty sure most front desks would happily activate them when you
> check in - probably even with a small smile of understanding why.



Yes - both the cards and the wristbands are programmable - so you can actually keep cards and have them use the your cards just like you can with the wristbands - it's just not typically done with the cards.


----------



## kaljor (Dec 3, 2022)

I just got back from a week in Newport.  Off season I know, but no pitch for a sales meeting.  Actally, I've never had one here.  Very refreshing. A taste of what could be everywhere.


----------



## 90_Min_Sales_Pitch (Dec 3, 2022)

We're setting a hard limit of once every 5 years, so we're good till 2027 with Wyndham and Hilton.  If I said "never again", we'll blow it frequently.  I can always do Marriott, Bluegreen, Grandview, Westgate, etc if we're bored.


----------



## jerrybev (Dec 9, 2022)

hi
I believe most owners are aware that the reason parking pass people push so hard is that they earn $50-$150 for each couple they sign up.   That is very profitable for them.   Ever notice you only see those people on weekends?  I never saw those people present and doing other jobs during the week.


----------



## cd8012 (Dec 30, 2022)

Checked in at Ocean Ridge day after Xmas.  They were requiring curbside check-in so the concierge guy came right out to our car.  He had all our paperwork and wristbands ready to go, but still got asked about attending a presentation.  I politely declined, he then asked when was the last one we attended.  Told him it was back in June in Sevierville.  He pushed a little more, talking about signing up for Panorama for free by just going to the presentation.  His manager (I'm guessing anyway - we got the used-car salesman vibe) wandered over and started making small talk about the NFL - must have noticed my Carolina Panthers tag.  Anyway, I listened for another couple minutes and said "listen guys, I'm just not interested this time."  They both actually backed off and said, "you enjoy your stay, sir."

Just thought the curbside ambush was a new twist, never had that happen before...


----------



## kenwmey (Dec 31, 2022)

I just checked in to Bonnet Creek on Christmas- no issues.  My daughter checked in to another room the next day and the wrist band guy asked her if she wanted a friends/family presentation.  I told him that she was on the deed.  He said ok - can't do it then.  I asked to have an update - I actually like doing them - and was told I was on the "no contact" list so I couldn't even if I wanted to.  Weird.


----------



## Arimaas (Jan 2, 2023)

kaljor said:


> I just got back from a week in Newport.  Off season I know, but no pitch for a sales meeting.  Actally, I've never had one here.  Very refreshing. A taste of what could be everywhere.



I only once got a sales request at Newport and it was on the room phone asking me to pick up an ipad. It wasn't a hard sell and they took no pretty easily. I think Newport has no sales office. I am heading to BC at the end of the month. Not looking forward to the sales push.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 2, 2023)

It's very nice here at Branson Meadows with no phone calls, no harrassment at check-in.  Being on the list of those they do not want on presentations is pretty nice.  We move to Nashville tonight, Panama City tomorrow night for two nights, then Bonnet Creek for several nights.


----------

